# Soilmaster in Canada???



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I live near New York border, the closest Lesco outlet is at 4 to 5 hours from my place.
:-s
Somebody find the stuff in Canada???
:canada:


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

how much do you need?

How far are you from Platsburgh N.Y.?


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Thanks Gary*

I'm at maybe 3 to 4 hour from Platsburgh.

If everything go as plan, I find the big Kahuna of Soilmaster near my place.
rayer: 
I should have the ability to have truckload of the stuff.

Anyway I will receive the complete chemical and physical analysis of all their products.
I will post them soon...
I keep your name in bank, Gary because if it do not work here with my contact I probably talk to you again.

The other spot are in Ontario (need to used delivery...)


----------



## sean-820 (Dec 26, 2006)

how far is a lesco from the canada usa boarder at niagra falls ontario canada and NY USA to a lesco store
and bbefore picking up how long in advance do you need to order it (so they can order it?


----------

